# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Ich hasse problem mit meine Deutsch,

## wallo

Hallo hier: 
I got some troubles with my german because the German Declension i can't learn it well if some one is able to help me i appreciate that 
Bis bald Herren und Frauen!

----------


## Pravit

Unfortunately, like with Russian, you simply have to sit down and memorize charts to learn it. But could you give us some examples of exactly what you're having problems with?

----------


## wallo

i really can't still understand all the German Decensions, even i get a self learning book of German,  i won't like to have the same problem with russian.

----------


## G&amp;#252;nther

To be honest with you, there is a good trick for learning the German declensions that one of my German teachers taught me.  It opened my eyes and made the language 10 times easier. 
First, there is no need to memorize any tables for German.  Russian may be another matter, but about all the Russian I know is the Cyrillic alphabet and about a half dozen words. 
In German, you have primary and secondary endings (as I was taught) or strong and weak endings (as some teachers prefer to call them).  The primary endings follow EXACTLY THE SAME pattern as the definite article except in the genitive masculine and genitive neuter.  See a chart in a textbook to see what I mean.   
For the nominative case, just repeat "der, die, das, die" a hundred or so times until it sticks.  The primary adjective endings for the nominative are thus "-er, -e, -es, -e".  The accusative is the same except for the masculine article "den" (den, die, das, die).  The endings become "-en, -e, -es, -e".  Dative gets a little harder with "dem, der, dem, den" (endings "-em, er, -em, -en").  You should try making this into a little song (albeit a very bad song).  The genitive is somewhat trickier because you may be inclined to say "des, der, des, der".  The difference, however, is that there is no need for the "-es" ending in the masculine or neuter since the suffix "-s" gets placed on the noun anyhow ("blauen Hauses", not "blaues Hauses").  This essentially means that you revert to the secondary ending (-en) for the genitive masculine and neuter.  The genitive feminine and plural do not take the -(e)s ending so this isn't a problem. 
As for secondary endings, the rule is simple: If the definite article changes from its nominative form, use "-en".  Otherwise, just use "-e".  This means that the secondary endings for nominative are ALWAYS "-e" ("Der gro

----------


## Pravit

A rather nice way of explaning it, G

----------

Привет, Wallo! 
Like G

----------

Привет, Wallo! 
Like G

----------

